# Flat rate for grooming



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I've done all Frosty's grooming for these 13 years, but tomorrow he's going to his first groomer. I haven't met the lady. She was recommended by his vet. I don't know anyone in this area with a Maltese, so couldn't get a personal recommendation. The only reason I'm doing this now is because of his behavior when I try to do it now. I don't have a clue why he's turned vicious toward me when he's being brushed or anything, but I'm crossing my fingers that he won't be to the groomer. He hasn't so far at the vet's. So I'm not only worried what he's going to look like, I'm worried he'll freak out and try to hurt somebody! and that they won't be able to get him done. I didn't even ask the price, because it has to be done and I don't know if she'll be able to do all, or part of it. I'm hoping she'll only charge for what she's able to do. Does that sound like the right thing? Or should she be able to charge a flat rate? I've heard she charges $40. normally.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Hmm, not sure about how they handle the fee if they can only finish part of the cut. Never had that happen. I hope everything goes well! Keep us posted on how it goes.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

at petsmart, they'll charge the full-rate...even if you only need the haircut. if you only need the face done, they'd only charge like $10 or something. AND, if frosty is going crazy and tries biting a bunch of times, depending on the groomer, they might charge a handling fee, which is around $15. 

i hope i helped!


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

I take Rex to Petsmart and they always tell me between $32 and $40 depending on what needs trimmed. When Rex had his big hair cut at the beginning of the month it was $40, and then I paid the $15 extra for the Patriotic Pooch package. Good luck! I hope Frosty does well!


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I know that Lacey's groomer works out of Petsmart. She usually charges $50.00 to groom a maltese. She doesn't charge me as much because all she has to do is cut and trim Lacey's hair. I do all the rest...bath, comb, brush, clip nails, pull hair from ears, trim hair between pawpads. She tells me that she wished all of "her" doggy customers were in the shape that Lacey is in...no matts and clean. I even go to the local Starbucks and have something to drink and snack while I am waiting for Lacey. Takes me 2 minutes to get between the two places, this way Lacey isn't there any longer then she needs to be. My groomer is very good to Lacey and I would follow her anywhere. Lacey loves to give her puppy kisses.


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

When I take Puddles to Petsmart, I always remind them that he don't like his face done and to be very careful around his eyes. Hubby has stood back and watched them (one holds his head still while the other trims). Thank God hes grown out of it, always had me worried. 

I am always charged $35, no matter what all I want done. Maybe the area depends on the fees.

You may want to talk with the groomer, prior to leaving him. Letting her know his likes and dislikes so she would know what to expect.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Quote:
You may want to talk with the groomer, prior to leaving him. Letting her know his likes and dislikes so she would know what to expect.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=85455


Since Frosty is deaf now and is having fear and biting issues, is a senior with some health problems and is on meds--I've written up a sheet with all his info. i.e. vet, phone #'s, what I'd like done, what he hates most, etc. I'm hoping she won't be put off and feel like I'm telling her how to run her business. I told her when I made the appt. about his history and she agreed to give it a try. I'd love to have him all clean and spiffy before taking him in, but the reason I've had to make the appt. is he won't let be do it without getting badly bit.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Frosty's Mom_@Jul 28 2005, 07:34 PM
> *Quote:
> You may want to talk with the groomer, prior to leaving him. Letting her know his likes and dislikes so she would know what to expect.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=85455*


*


Since Frosty is deaf now and is having fear and biting issues, is a senior with some health problems and is on meds--I've written up a sheet with all his info. i.e. vet, phone #'s, what I'd like done, what he hates most, etc.  I'm hoping she won't be put off and feel like I'm telling her how to run her business. I told her when I made the appt. about his history and she agreed to give it a try. I'd love to have him all clean and spiffy before taking him in, but the reason I've had to make the appt. is he won't let be do it without getting badly bit.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=85536*[/QUOTE]

Have you thought of perhaps getting him a very short puppy cut so he won't need to be brushed so often. I hate to say it but I only brush Kallie a couple times a month! She's groomed once a month and she just is so scared of being on the grooming table and being brushed that I have her in a short cut and that way she doesn't have to deal with grooming.....


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

K/C's Mom: Yup, that's the plan. The only way I can brush him is take him for a ride in Daddy's PU. While Daddy drives I brush. It's not easy! Frosty with his age changes now is scared in a vehicle. He stands up in my lap with his front feet on the window sill like he's trying to get out. He's so involved in that, I can brush away without a fight, except he's leaning against my chest so I can't get but one side very well! He will, if I'm very slow and careful, let me clean his face (at home) every few days.


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

I have a groomer that charges 20 an comes pick them up an bring them back. She even showed me how to groom my kidz since I have so many. I do most my grooming myself but they never look as good as when she does it though. I let her groom mine on special occ. though.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Has Frosty had his appointment yet? If so, how did it go?


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Frosty's Mom_@Jul 28 2005, 12:16 AM
> *I've done all Frosty's grooming for these 13 years, but tomorrow he's going to his first groomer.  I haven't met the lady. She was recommended by his vet.  I don't know anyone in this area with a Maltese, so couldn't get a personal recommendation. The only reason I'm doing this now is because of his behavior when I try to do it now. I don't have a clue why he's turned vicious toward me when he's being brushed or anything, but I'm crossing my fingers that he won't be to the groomer. He hasn't so far at the vet's.  So I'm not only worried what he's going to look like, I'm worried he'll freak out and try to hurt somebody! and that they won't be able to get him done. I didn't even ask the price, because it has to be done and I don't know if she'll be able to do all, or part of it. I'm hoping she'll only charge for what she's able to do.  Does that sound like the right thing? Or should she be able to charge a flat rate? I've heard she charges $40. normally.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=85249*


[/QUOTE]


Just so you know maxi gives me so much trouble when i bath him but when i bring him to the groomer he is as good as gold , they know what they can get away with from us but he might be a very good boy when you take him


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I too have a detailed sheet of paper typed up with instructions on how I want Lacey groomed. My groomer has never had a problem with it...she prefers it. I also have phone numbers in case of emergency and anything I have noticed with Lacey that she should be aware of. Last time Lacey was groomed I let the groomer know that Lacey's front right paw seemed to be a little sensitive but I could find no reason for it. She read that and was very careful and gentle when she was working around that paw. I also tell her that if Lacey gives her a hard time about doing something don't worry and I will deal with it when we get home.

I love when Lacey's hair is longer but this time I had her cut into a puppy cut...she is about 1 inch in lenght. She does look cute and I hate to admit it but she is so easy to comb out everynight.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Frosty's appt. went OK. Not great. She used his muzzle probably more than she needed to, but she said she was glad she had it. She was amazed how as soon as she quit doing something that made him want to bite, he'd be just a sweet as pie. She said even cuddley. She said "he looks horrible" when I picked him up. I wouldn't say horrible, just short hair, which on a Malt does look anything like with longer hair. I'm not pleased with his ears! They are short and cut squared off. She didn't know how to leave them more Maltese like. Out of 800 clients she said they only do 2 Maltese, and they are just cut short. (I'm always saying this area doesn't know what a Maltese is!).

At least he is clean and easier to take care of, and he came out of it with no problems. This way I didn't get bit, or have a nervous breakdown! I'll have to have the vet do his glands and ears when they need it. She doesn't want to upset him that much. He'll remember she hurt him, he always does!

Not sure if we'll go back. I'd rather have someone who can put a cute face and ears on him. However, they loved him there and took good care of him. Even though he is so touchy. That's more important than the way he looks!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm so glad things worked out!! Since she handled him so well and is willing to "work" with him, perhaps bring a photo of the face you like and maybe she can duplicate it. I thought the squared off ears were a normal part of a puppy cut... ??


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm glad Frosty had an okay appt! I'm sure he looks sweet


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

OK.....I chased him around the house for about 30 min. trying to get a picture of the new do. This is blurry....








2nd try......


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Frosty's Mom_@Jul 31 2005, 12:27 PM
> *OK.....I chased him around the house for about 30 min. trying to get a picture of the new do. This is blurry....
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Awww....I wish it was bigger...but he looks adorable to me!!!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm not sure how to make it bigger, but man, Frosty is just the cutest!!!!







I love his new cut


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I tried making it bigger, but the resolution would get blurry...
Here it is a little larger...


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Jul 31 2005, 09:19 AM
> *I'm so glad things worked out!! Since she handled him so well and is willing to "work" with him, perhaps bring a photo of the face you like and maybe she can duplicate it. I thought the squared off ears were a normal part of a puppy cut... ??
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=86163*


[/QUOTE]
I did send pictures with him, in fact I used your sig. picture with Kallie circled, the big one of Lizzy, and one of Puddles in a new short cut.
She REALLY squared off his ears. More than any I've ever seen.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Frosty's Mom+Jul 31 2005, 01:45 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did send pictures with him, in fact I used your sig. picture with Kallie circled, the big one of Lizzy, and one of Puddles in a new short cut.
She REALLY squared off his ears. More than any I've ever seen.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=86187
[/B][/QUOTE]
Oh!! well, at least he is short and you won't have to brush him, etc. Sometimes it does take a couple times for the groomer to understand what you want. Even then, sometimes they do something wierd, which happens to me with my groomer from time to time, even after using her for more than 10 years....


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I am so glad that Frosty's appt went well. I believe just to know that they took extra care of your baby would make up for messing up a little. Glad you don't have as much to worry about when trying to groom Frosty.







The picture is adorable, and the ears will grow...


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

I think he looks adorable







It would have to be such a big relief for you to be able to have someone groom him,that will be gentle with him. This is coming from someone who has a babie that has issuses. My Lamby (rescue) absoulutley will try to eat me when I try to groom her.She turns into Cujo







But Im blessed that I have a groomer that will groom her,the first time Rita said...yes she tried to bite me,but then would turn around and give me kisses! And yes,sometimes Rita will muzzle her if she is being "snarky" more than usuall.But she is so patient,carfull,gentle and loving with her,I dont know what Id do if she ever quit grooming.
Practice makes perfect..so I would give the groomer another chance to get the ears the way you would like them!


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Ohhhh Frosty came out cut. Glad he did ok. I have the same problem Peechie won't let me groom her. I pretty much know how to do it. She puts up such a fight. When I take her to the groomer, they tell me she was an angel. Go figure!!!


----------

